# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Apple наносит ответный удар... по наивности пользователей

## SDA

Вчера Apple поступила хитро и коварно, вызвав массовое возмущение в рядах американских владельцев iPhone: компания покусилась на святое и... заблокировала сайт JailBreakMe.com в своих магазинах Apple Store.

— Мой местный магазин Apple использует OpenDNS для редиректа с jailbreakme.com на apple.com. Помогите!

— Я попробовал взломать свой iPhone 4 в магазине Apple, но не смог...

— Я пришел в магазин Apple для того, чтобы взломать один из их iPhone. Но похоже, что они сделали против этого «таблетку».

— Попробовал в Apple Store зайти на jailbreakme.com. Однако они используют OpenDNS для блокировки сайта. Отличный ход, Apple.

На самом деле, ход не то, чтобы отличный, а просто логичный. Конечно, за взлом устройств в США перестали преследовать юридически, но это не означает, что менеджеры Apple Store обязаны помогать в этом. Остается лишь подивиться наивности наших некоторых американских друзей.

http://www.deepapple.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

